# What to do with lots of cantaloupe?



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

It seems my grandfather has a bumper crop of melons this year. I have three HUGE cantaloupes on my counter - more than we can possibly eat considering the many pounds of other fruits I picked up this weekend at the Farmer's Market. So what can I do with surplus cantaloupe? Sorbet maybe? Anyone got a good recipe? Any other ideas?


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

fruit salsa
as bowls full of cottage cheese for breakfast


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Just made this tonight. It's from the Moosewood New Classics Cookbook and I think the title is something like:

Southeast Asian Fruit Soup

6 c. diced melon
14 oz can lite coconut milk
2 T. lemon juice
2 T. grated fresh ginger
1 ts. pure almond extract (you might want to go light on this)
Generous dash cinnamon
2 T. fresh mint, chopped
1/4-1/2 cup brown sugar

Working in batches, puree everything but sugar in a food processor or blender (I used the blender and it was fine). Taste and add sugar accordingly. Chill for several hours or overnight.

It was yummy on a hot night and I froze the extra in Popsicle molds for later.

HTH.

ETA: Looked up the name and changed it!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you have a dehydrator? It's like candy when dehydrated.


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I know Costco sells a fruit mix that has frozen cantaloupe in it. I've never tried to freeze it myself, but I bet it would be great in smoothies.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I would do smoothies, and a chilled soup (there is a recipe for honeydew, I would make it up the same way but with cantelope!


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, DH planted 3 cantalope plants in our garden and all of them are producing at once, I have been giving away cantalope and eating cantalope, finally the other day when I had 3 cantalopes taking up space in my fridge and 4 on my counter I decided to freeze it.

I scooped out the cantalope into Ball freezer containers and put them in my deep freezer. Hopefully they will be a yummy snack for the winter, I'll let you know.

Someone on the Food Growing Mamas thread mentioned cantalope jelly....I might have to try and that cantalope asian soup sounds yummy.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I've bought frozen canteloupe before, and it is great, so I would think freezing it would work.

I made some caneloupe smoothies for the kids the other day that were really yummy - I just put 1/2 a canteloupe (seeded and peeled) in the blender with milk, ice, and a little honey to taste. It was so refreshing and delicious. The kids thought it was just OK, but I had a hard time not drinking the whole pitcher.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Puree it and turn it into ice pops for the kids?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I LIVE on this stuff when melons are ripe.

Cut melon in half scoop out seeds.

Put half in a big bowl and fill with vanilla ice cream (healthy homemade of course







)

Eat!

My kids and I often eat this for any meal in the summer

Or for sorbet I would just make a sugar syrup and sweeten the pureed fruit as much as you like, then freeze.

You can also freeze in ice cube trays, then pop them all in to a container and use them for ice cubes in any drink, or smoothie


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Would a cantaloupe smoothie have more nutrition if you left the seeds in?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Put the cantelope in the blender and then freeze the slushy mixture.

We did this earlier in the summer, and all we put in the blender was cubes of cantelope- no water or milk or any other additives. They make GREAT ice pops!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

In France, I learned lots of cool stuff to do with cantaloup. My favorite is to get it nice and cold, then ball it up and pour a little porto wine on it and eat it as an appetizer or first course. It's also good wedged on a platter, then take a piece of prosciutto, wrap it around the (skinless) wedges and secure with a toothpick. Also used as a first course.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

freeze in balls for use later as "ice" in water or smoothies.

small cubes with soft cheese wrapped in proscuitto - learned this in a cooking class


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Put the cantelope in the blender and then freeze the slushy mixture.

We did this earlier in the summer, and all we put in the blender was cubes of cantelope- no water or milk or any other additives. They make GREAT ice pops!

These are my DD's fav, a great way to use leftover melon!


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
It's also good wedged on a platter, then take a piece of prosciutto, wrap it around the (skinless) wedges and secure with a toothpick. Also used as a first course.

I was going to say this exactly. This is my fav way to enjoy cantelope. SO yumm


----------

